

Neat Algorithms - Flocking - hbrundage
http://harry.me/2011/02/17/neat-algorithms---flocking/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Re-submitted later, and that got more traction:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2263367>

